# Set out the trail cams!!



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Went up with some friends today to set up the trail cams. It got me excited. Here are some pics from last year. Hopefully the other two survived, because I know one didn't


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice bucks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Little early yet... 

Nice buck. They do like em some mineral enhanced sodium...


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Nice! Those bucks look familiar... I sent you a PM


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Little early yet......


Never too early for a little Christmas in the summer. Going to the trail cam is like looking under the Christmas tree and seeing what sort of surprises may be waiting. I realize animals caught on cameras in June and early July (heck, even early Aug) are not likely to be in the same place come hunting season, it's fun and a great way to motivate for a hike on a regular basis. No?

I've had some great images so far this year. Here's one in a new area I'd never been to, he's one of 7 different bulls I've had visit this spot:









And my first bear cub image:


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to agree Ktown, I really look forward to checking mine. This is only the second year I have ever put them out, but I really enjoy it. Like you said, it is like the anticipation of Christmas morning. Nice pics BTW.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

I have yet to set my cameras out, I was going to do it last weekend and I am glad I wasn't able to. The Shingle Fire is in the area I was planning on placing my cameras.


----------

